# Hur går det med alla Gentoo personer i Sverige

## jenkler

Har ju använt Gentoo i så många år att jag knappt kommer ihåg när jag börja. Desutom så älskar jag det pga att det är bästa disten ever ;)

Har vi några aktiva svenskar kvar i detta forum? Har ju startat en liten datafirma nu så om ni behöver hjälp så finns jag här  :Smile: 

----------

## kallamej

Jag är kvar, men inte alls lika ofta som förr. Det mesta är ju så stabilt numera...

----------

## jenkler

Hehe, jo men det är väl en bra sak  :Smile:  Du är ju Site Admin ju, o då måste man ju vara kvar  :Razz: 

----------

## svullo

Av en tillfällighet hittade jag ett av mina inlägg sedan många år tillbaka på detta forumet, började läsa dom inlägg jag skrivit och blev nästan lite nostalgisk. Därpå hittade jag denna tråd och återskapade mitt lösenord för forumet.  :Smile:  Jag började åka Gentoo runt 2004 när jag tröttnat på RedHat (Eller var det för dom blev kommersiella?) och var väldigt patriotisk med det fram tills jag började jobba med IT då det (tyvärr) visade sig finnas en del Windows där ute. Blev dock lite sugen på att ta upp Gentoo igen då jag aldrig har haft så kul med en dator som på den tiden Gentoo rullade på den. Vad har hänt sedan jag slutade använda Gentoo, ungefär runt 2008-2009? Några stora förändringar som man bör veta om? =)

----------

## jenkler

Gentoo är och kommer alltid vara den bästa disten i min mening. Det som är så skönt är att allt bara funkar som det ska göra. Jag kör det på allt, och då menar jag allt. 

 *Quote:*   

> Några stora förändringar som man bör veta om? =)

 

Nja, inget speciellt om man ser det på användarnivå. Dock så är det ju det som är så bra, tror att du kommer känna din hemma  :Smile: 

Jag kör efter detta för att hålla mitt system rent och fint: Gentoo Emerge and ebuild tools

Detta är bra ifall du vill fixa en gammal installation  :Wink: 

----------

## hedmo

Håller med kallamej.allt bara funkar och ja! Jag kör gentoo på allt från ps3 till mitt nya project " bilbanan" 

utom plattor och mobiler.man börjar märka att man blir lite ringrostig nu när det inte är så mycket underhåll.

MVH hedmo

----------

## jenkler

Själv så är det ju nytt år nu. Har nyårslöfte att inte starta nya projekt. Fokus 2015 blir min konsultfirma och tummenur.nu projektet  :Wink: 

----------

## svullo

För att hålla denna tråden vid liv..  :Very Happy: 

Jag fick ett Gentoo-återfall så jag investerade i en ny dator. 

Efter många timmars research så blev det ett system med en AMD Ryzen 7 2700, generation 2, 16Gb DDR4, en riktgit snabb nvme-disk och ett mellanklass Nvidia-gfx.

I vanlig ordning så bootade mitt nya Gentoo-system på första försöket, men jag gjorde klassikern att glömma lägga till stöd för mitt USB-host i kernel, det blev svårt att logga in efter boot.

(Upp med livecd, chroota, och gör om gör rätt...  :Smile:  )

Nu, något dygn senare kompileras det sista för Plasma, så förhoppningen är att ha ett skrivbordsystem igång inom kort. 

Jag ältade mycket fram och tillbaka när jag skulle välja service manager, systemd känns lite modernare men min uppfattning efter ha läst runt lite är dock att OpenRC är det som gäller för Gentoo. Kanske kommer jag switcha över till systemd, eller köra systemd parallellt med OpenRC (Ska tydligen gå)

Hur går det för er, några Gentoo-installationer på G?   :Smile: 

----------

## kallamej

 *svullo wrote:*   

> Hur går det för er, några Gentoo-installationer på G?  

 

I brist på akut uppgraderingssug har jag istället räddat en ivy bridge-bestyckad arbetsstation från att gå i skrotbingen på jobbet. Planen är att göra mer än att bara titta på åtta små pingviner från en installations-CD från 2010.

Verkar vara något högljudd tyvärr, men det kanske ordnar upp sig när den får lite modernare kernel etc.

----------

## hedmo

 *svullo wrote:*   

> Hur går det för er, några Gentoo-installationer på G?  

 

fick tag i en halvtrasig Alienware 17 r2 i julklap av mig själv som behövde lite kärlek och självklart

en smak av Gentoo.en jättebra julklap tyckte jag men inte frugan  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## kissemisse

Hej

Körde Gentoo för länge, länge sen och nu när Windows 7 stödet försvann så tänkte jag att varför inte försöka köra Linux istället - blev då automatiskt Gentoo igen! Jag trivs här och kan nog inte tänka mig någon annan distribution. 

Egentligen kan jag inte Linux vidare bra, men jag har fått ett fungerande system och det känns som att man har saker att göra här varje dag.

----------

## hedmo

kissemisse

det är mycket att göra i början men sedan så flyter det bara på om du inte väljer att göra som jag och prova nya saker hela tiden  :Razz: 

----------

## Hund

Jag hänger här också! Dock verkar det som att den svenska gemenskapen för Linux i allmänhet är helt borta. Det är lite synd tycker jag! När jag började med Linux för många år sedan fanns det fortfarande en levande och härlig gemenskap. :)

----------

## jenkler

Finns många svenskar. Jag sitter mycket på IRC och fokar ganska mycket på Alpine Linux just nu. Dock så kommer Gentoo alltid finnas i mitt hjärta.

----------

## sdaffis

Passar på att slänga in ett meddelande här också  :Smile: 

Körde väldigt mycket Gentoo 2003-2006 och har återupptäckt det nyligen.   :Smile: 

Har inte hängt något på IRC alls men kanske borde ta upp det?

----------

## jenkler

Tiden bara går, here we go 2022!

Själv så arbetar jag på med drift för mina kunder. Har några Gentoo burkar men mest så är det Alpine Linux + lxc som gäller nu. Gentoo är dock den bästa disten om man vill lära sig mycket om Linux och det ligger varmt i hjärtat. Har nu även börjat leverera webbhotell med vid sidan av systemförvaltningen  :Wink: 

Bara att kämpa på!

----------

## Hund

Om ni hänger på IRC får ni gärna besöka #Linuxkompis på Libera.Chat eller linuxkompis@groups.snikket.linuxkompis.se på XMPP/Snikket. De är båda bryggade mellan varandra. :)

----------

